# S650 rooflight



## bathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Could anybody please help me find a replacement rooflight ( not the large electric Heki) or advise who manufactured these rooflights on a 2001 S650. There is nothing embossed on them and I had a close look as it was ripped off the roof , pins bent , perspex smashed by a freak gust of wind....amazing bit of reassembly with gaffer tape , tent pegs and bungy cord to get home.
Cheers
Babette


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bathers said:


> Could anybody please help me find a replacement rooflight ( not the large electric Heki) or advise who manufactured these rooflights on a 2001 S650. There is nothing embossed on them and I had a close look as it was ripped off the roof , pins bent , perspex smashed by a freak gust of wind....amazing bit of reassembly with gaffer tape , tent pegs and bungy cord to get home.
> Cheers
> Babette


Hi Babbette,

If you can post a photo of the type you need, I may be able to help. 
I replaced the two Hymer rooflights over the toilet and bedroom areas, of our 99 E690, with Omnistor Omnivent models, and I still have the the old rooflights in my garage at home.

Is the one you need, anything like the one in the image below?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## bathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Jock
unfortunatly this is not the one. Good idea about the photo though I will try and get one of the un gaffer taped one to show what I am after
regards
Babette


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Is it this one ?










We've just replaced ours after a gale in Greece.

B


----------



## bathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes that looks like the one I have measured the hole and its 435 x 435 and the unit is 400x400 but the depth seems around 60mm.
Could you let me know where you got yours from please as I would like to keep it matching the other over the kitchen area.
Thank you SO much for swift response
Babette

I am going to try and add a photo of both mine...one with gaffer and one without!!!!!


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks very similar.

We bought ours from Hymer at Bad Waldsee as we were returning from Greece.

'Guntram', the very helpful, English speaking 'Gent' at Hymer Service Center said it was known as a 'standard 40x40'...... but in German presumably.

He mentioned that we could order individual parts for the roof light, but that worked out more expensive than buying the complete unit.

It's made by Remis.

http://www.movera.com/shop/produkte...8c63039f09eb5bb.html?tt_products[sword]=63530

Euro 109.50 plus postage.

We haven't seen an equivalent in 'Blighty', but it might be worth calling Peter Hambleton at Hymer Direct - 01772 315078.

It is straight forward to fit with a tube of Silkaflex.

Barry


----------



## bathers (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks again for the help. I have one on order from Campingrama in Belgium collecting in a few weeks. Purchasing in Belgium was better as in uk they wanted 195GPB !
Now on going on the roof to top up the gaffs tape I found that my large electric rooflight was damaged in same storm so more gaffs tape.
Next question is who makes this rooflight - any ideas where to source a new dome?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

bathers said:


> Thanks again for the help. I have one on order from Campingrama in Belgium collecting in a few weeks. Purchasing in Belgium was better as in uk they wanted 195GPB !
> Now on going on the roof to top up the gaffs tape I found that my large electric rooflight was damaged in same storm so more gaffs tape.
> Next question is who makes this rooflight - any ideas where to source a new dome?


We'll probably need another photo Bathers, so don't forget the camera, when you go taping things up. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

